# Hi guys, I'm Mark



## Tax Back Australia

I'm Mark, I'm here to share my knowledge about Australia and to learn new things!


----------



## Boboa

Why your username is Tax back Australia if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tax Back Australia

Hi Boboa,

cause I have a website for helping backpackers get their tax back for Australia.


----------



## Druk

Hi mark
Could you elaborate a bit on streamlined visa for bhutanese student for master's course.


----------



## Laura89

Hey Mark,

Just see in your post you have some knowledge of Australia, so I just wanted to ask you where would you suggest is the best place to start off when arriving in Australia?

I am a 25 year old female and I am planning to go to Australia in February/March 2015 on a 1 year working holiday visa along with a friend of mine but we are unsure of where to start as there seem to be many good places?? Just wondering if you could share some of your knowledge as to what places you liked?

Thank you in advance 
Laura


----------



## MelVei

Hi guys!

I'm Mel, currently living in Melbourne since 2013 

Will be here quite regularly as I'm doing lots of research for a Partner Visa. Would love to offer as much help as I can, while I'm wondering around here. 

Cheers!!


----------



## MelVei

*Working holiday*

Hello Laura, where are you from?

I've got a couple of friends from Germany on a work holiday visa too. Based on their experiences, I'd suggest for you and your friend to work in a farm for at least 3 months first before hitting the big cities. So just in case you fall in love with any of the beautiful cities here in Australia, you'll have the option to extend your stay.

It's quite sad that a close friend of mine had to learn the hard way. She didn't work in a farm till too late and she couldn't extend her stay, now she has to leave soon in Feb 

But she love Melbourne and will plan to apply for a student visa so she can come back to live here. Do look around here for threads with similar visa as yours for more info. This forum has helped me tremendously when I need answers.

Cheers,
Melvei



Laura89 said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Just see in your post you have some knowledge of Australia, so I just wanted to ask you where would you suggest is the best place to start off when arriving in Australia?
> 
> I am a 25 year old female and I am planning to go to Australia in February/March 2015 on a 1 year working holiday visa along with a friend of mine but we are unsure of where to start as there seem to be many good places?? Just wondering if you could share some of your knowledge as to what places you liked?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Laura


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette

MelVei said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm Mel, currently living in Melbourne since 2013
> 
> Will be here quite regularly as I'm doing lots of research for a Partner Visa. Would love to offer as much help as I can, while I'm wondering around here.
> 
> Cheers!!


Best of luck Mel, hope you find the information you're looking for.


----------



## MelVei

Hi! Thank you for your kind wishes.



Lisa.Scarlette said:


> Best of luck Mel, hope you find the information you're looking for.


----------



## Nigel

Laura89 said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Just see in your post you have some knowledge of Australia, so I just wanted to ask you where would you suggest is the best place to start off when arriving in Australia?
> 
> I am a 25 year old female and I am planning to go to Australia in February/March 2015 on a 1 year working holiday visa along with a friend of mine but we are unsure of where to start as there seem to be many good places?? Just wondering if you could share some of your knowledge as to what places you liked?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Laura


I came here on a 417 visa back in 2011 and I am currently getting a partner visa, I came out to WA and have loved living in WA, I now live in Perth and I love it, although I know there is a lot more out there.

However as MelVei suggested do your 3 months regional work first because the later you leave it the more stressful it becomes if you want to stay a second year!

Make sure to check out all your options for work too, farm work isn't the only work required, back when I did it construction work counted, I'm not sure if it does now.
I also worked in an abattoir which was packing meat (not glamorous) but it helped me to stay my second year. Fruit picking is also popular, especially here in WA down in Margaret River, which I would highly recommend!

Also if you are thinking of buying a car when you come over as it is very useful! Buy a car close to a city as prices tend to increase the further away you are from the city. Try carsales.com.au.


----------



## Albert234

*Citizenship*

Hi Mark, 
After how many years of PR visa can I get citizenship?
Thanks
Albert


----------



## Albert234

*Citizenship*

Hi Mark,
After how many years of PR can I apply for Australian citizenship & is there an interview & process? I read ceremony is after 6 months. Does this mean I get final CShip after the ceremony?
Thank you.
Albert


----------



## 1984ravigupta

*Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants*

Hello Mark,

I just came across this document called "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants". This is very informative but still I have few difficulties understanding it. My problem is that I do not know where exactly I stand. I am from India and did my chemical engineering. After that I am working in IT sector as a software engineer with 8 years of experience. I do not know whether my qualification is "Major", "Minor" or "Insufficient" as per ACS ICT sill assessment. Based on this I am not sure how much will be my actual relevant experience and this leads to the confusion in getting the overall point score. Can you please help me with my queries and make me understand this part of process for skill assessment. Please note that I am 30 years old and married and still have to give my IELTS (this may help you in calculating my overall points).

Thanks,
RG


----------

